
Russia Releases Videos Offering Unprecedented Look at Its Six New Super Weapons - rishabhd
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/22270/russia-releases-videos-offering-an-unprecedented-look-at-its-six-new-super-weapons
======
toufka
Here is a great podcast about the nuclear-powered cruise missile (the one that
spews radiation as its exhaust, is >180dB loud from the ground, and has
unlimited range) - and a public analysis of its testing in the arctic.
[https://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1205364/russias-
cras...](https://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1205364/russias-crashing-
cruise-missile/)

It comes with some strong shout-outs to Planet (satellite startup), and goes
into some technical detail about how they've gone about geo-locating where the
tests occurred.

Very scary/crazy weapons here...

~~~
mepian
Is this the first actual use of nuclear propulsion? I'd prefer it to be space
exploration, but such technologies always end up in military toys first.

~~~
molszanski
Both US and USSR experimented with it in 60s. But since "traditional" ICBMs
where good enough there was no need for nuclear propulsion. Complicated,
radioactive and not ready for use. Even though nuclear propulsion was fairly
advanced.

------
gandhium
As I can remember previous video of their 'super' nuclear-powered missile
proved to be a complete render, since prototype flew without any nuclear
propulsion and therefore for a short time.

------
martythemaniak
Are we sure they're the ones who released them? It could be them, I don't see
why it wouldn't, could be anybody. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
molszanski
You should watch an amazing movie called "Doctor Strangelove". (: The whole
point of those weapons is to show them off to achieve a balance of power.

------
megaman22
Well, I guess it'd been five or six minutes since I read something in the
media trying to stir people up about Russia. I'm still trying to figure out
just why this full-court press is being put on, when there seems to be so
little to be gained by brinksmanship, but that's all above my pay grade.

The Russian/Soviet/Russian defense industry has a pretty long history of
fiddling with over-the-top weapons systems, very few of which ever are quite
as successful as feared.

~~~
_bxg1
Putin's motives are as simple as a playground bully. He has an inferiority
complex; he wants to prove that he and his nation are rougher and tougher than
the others. Not because there's anything rational to be gained by that; just
because he wants it.

